# Elephant Rock- Who's Doing it?



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been questioning whether I would do it, so today I finally registered and committed myself to it. 
Anyone else on here doing it?

Also wondering if anyone can comment on the relative difficulty? I rode the Buena Vista century last year and that one seemed pretty easy, since the last 30-40 miles are flat and/or down hill.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only when hell reaches 32 degrees*

Rode it 3-4 years in a row. The last year I did it a drunk pulled over and took a swing at me, I saw riders consistantly 5-6 across the road, many pile ups and one woman died riding a paceline when someone didn't point out a pothole. IMO an event with profit and not safety as the goal. I know others will say the event is OK, but for me, no more. 
As far as it being hard, if you can do BV, the Elephant should be easier. The climbing is more rollers than the consistant Turqouise Lake type climbing.


----------



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow. I hadn't heard any of the stories like that. Last year, I had to drive up Hwy 83 the weekend before the ride and it seemed every 10 miles there was a big sign informing drivers of the 'bicycle event' the following weekend. I figured this ride would be over-safe, so it's kind of surprising to hear this. Not too worried. I'll try it this year and see how it goes. 
It is reassuring to hear there are no climbs like Turqouise lake.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I will be there. Year number 2 for me. I'm hoping to beat my century time. (which was not very good)


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

I had not heard any of these stories either, not surprising though. I will not be joining in on this ride. Too many people and somewhat dangerous because of the number of people that do the ride. Other than that the routes are pretty and relatively easy (no sustained climbs). Maybe I will make my own century that weekend away from the crowds!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*What they said...*

...I'm signed up, but this is probably the last year I'll do it. You'll hear varying opinions re whether or not it's a well managed ride. I think the issue is that it's almost impossible to contain a 6000+ rider century ride without having some safety/crowding issues. I'm just gonna ride it at my own pace and try to stay away from all the go-fasters and loose wingnuts. I'm only going to do the 50 miler. It definitely doesn't have the kind of climbs you see in Triple Bypass or the Copper Triangle...but it is mostly up and down, which means you have tons of people wobbling all over the road on the climb and a kamikaze event on the downhills. It is a satisfying ride to complete, however, and it is one of the biggest rides in the country, so if you're watching out for all the Bad Things that can happen, it's a ride you can manage and should enjoy...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Can anyone explain to the the incentive in doing a ride with 3,000 strangers?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Can anyone explain to the the incentive in doing a ride with 3,000 strangers?


I used to do ER years ago and it is a pretty ride--at least through the Black Forest, but there's just too damn many people anymore. Not safe. It's a good "first" century though...not too tough.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I used to do ER years ago and it is a pretty ride--at least through the Black Forest, but there's just too damn many people anymore. Not safe. It's a good "first" century though...not too tough.


I guess I'm weird. I'd rather ride 100 miles alone or with a friend or two .


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I guess I'm weird. I'd rather ride 100 miles alone or with a friend or two .


I pretty much agree with you. I do Ride the Rockies which is with a bunch of people, but that's mainly for the week off and that they carry all my crap so I don't have to lug it up the passes.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Can anyone explain to the the incentive in doing a ride with 3,000 strangers?


That is what got me last year. Why would I want to do a ride with 6,000 people I don't know. I would rather ride with a couple of close friends.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Can anyone explain to the the incentive in doing a ride with 3,000 strangers?


Great way to meet chicks.....and then get dropped.:mad2:


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Honestly, it gives me a really good idea of where I'm at fitness wise. If I've been slacking at all through the winter it will show on the this first century ride. Then I know I gotta kick it gear or get left behind the rest of the season. 
If your riding with the same four guys all the time how are you gonna know your getting any better or worse?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> Great way to meet chicks.....and then get dropped.:mad2:


I thought that's what college was for.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> If your riding with the same four guys all the time how are you gonna know your getting any better or worse?


I couldn't care less. If I'm having fun, I'm having fun. 

If I cared about comparing myself to others in this context, I'd race.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I couldn't care less.  If I'm having fun, I'm having fun.
> 
> If I cared about comparing myself to others in this context, I'd race.


Yup...Been there and done that. Don't have the killer instinct you need to be a successful racer. I'd rather just ride.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yup...Been there and done that. Don't have the killer instinct you need to be a successful racer. I'd rather just ride.


The thing is you need a killer instinct 24-7 for most of the year to train and be in shape. For me, at least, it's just another job at that point. 

Bleh. Pass the beer.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Ride and get better is where I am at.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> Ride and get better is where I am at.


As long as it's still fun. That's my philosophy.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Amen Brother! I'll drink to that.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

elephant rock... crash fest...
date squaters. They decided the best date for them happens to be the same as the oldest race in the state. (at least continiously hosted race) 37 years running on the first sunday of June.

www.rockymountainroadclub.org

do the City Park Crit instead.


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I was excited to do the ride till I visited this thread. Bah-humbug. 

I'm sure it is going to be a blast. Lata.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Grizzattack said:


> Well I was excited to do the ride till I visited this thread. Bah-humbug.
> 
> I'm sure it is going to be a blast. Lata.


You will have fun. Avoid the squirrels. If you do the 100 it gets a lot prettier through the Black Forest section. I missed the turn onto Rollercoaster road on the way back and ended up at the Air Force Academy...so I did about 115 miles that day.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

fleck said:


> gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> elephant rock... crash fest...
> date squaters. They decided the best date for them happens to be the same as the oldest race in the state. (at least continiously hosted race) 37 years running on the first sunday of June.
> ...



I already paid my entry fee for e-rock.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

Grizzattack said:


> Well I was excited to do the ride till I visited this thread. Bah-humbug.
> 
> I'm sure it is going to be a blast. Lata.


Let us know what you think of the ride after it is completed. 

If I would do it again I would definitely do the century to avoid some of the half century riders. If you cannot do the century, go for the metric century (65 miles) for the same reason as above.

Have a good time!


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

Yup, century is the plan and a early start so, hopefully, all the rif-raf will be behind our group.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have done e-rock several times and will do it this year again it is a good ride stay to the left, pass everyone,avoid the first aid , carry camel back take a break at the lake and watch out if your group gets very big . I have done it with the same 4-6 guys every time we are all close in our fitness and ride well together. 2 of us clocked in a 5:40 ride time last year and 6:00 total .


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I rode it last year and found it neither unsafe nor overcrowded. I suppose it depends on what time you start and how fast you ride. It does get more crowded after you merge back with the 50 and 65 milers.

It's definitely harder than the Buffalo Bicycle Classic, which is the only other organized century I've done. There's a lot of debate about whether the advertised elevation gain is accurate or not. A lot of people register a lot more than advertised on their bike computer. And you'll see some people walking the hills on Rollercoaster.

The advantage of a mob scene like this is similar to the Bolder Boulder 10K. With so many people around, there's always a lot of stuff going on to make the time pass. And it's good for people watching. And it's a chance to ride somewhere I wouldn't normally.

I would advise staying out of pace lines and groups in an event like this. And I stop at every aid station since I paid for them.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> And I stop at every aid station since I paid for them.


The last year I did that ride they were running out of water and gatorade at the aid stations and I had to wait for 20 minutes before they refilled. Hopefully they've improved that since then.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I won the Elephant Rock race a few years ago. Still didn't make the Olympic Team.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

E-rock was a fun ride when my wife and I did it about 10 or 12 years ago. It was my first century ride. Nice route and the climb up wolfensburger at the end was always a fun kicker. I think we did the century twice. Also rode the metric route the weekend before once. That was a flat fest and another story for another time.

Seeing Dflecks City Park Crit reminds me to put in on my calendar. We went down last year so our daughter could ride the kids race and then we went to the zoo afterwards. We had a good time there. I'm too old, fat and slow to race myself, but we have a good time watching.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

John Nelson said:


> I rode it last year and found it neither unsafe nor overcrowded. I suppose it depends on what time you start and how fast you ride. It does get more crowded after you merge back with the 50 and 65 milers.
> 
> It's definitely harder than the Buffalo Bicycle Classic, which is the only other organized century I've done. There's a lot of debate about whether the advertised elevation gain is accurate or not. A lot of people register a lot more than advertised on their bike computer. And you'll see some people walking the hills on Rollercoaster.
> 
> ...


I'm with you John. Rode it years ago, skipped it for about 10 years, now have done it the last 2. It is what it is, a huge ride catering to riders of all abililities. But if you're through the start by 6, ride a good pace, it's been a fun ride on a beautiful century route. Aids have been well stocked, not too crowded, friendly folks and riders. I always see a few folks I know, strike up some good conversations, take my chances on a couple blazing pacelines and just enjoy myself. Haven't signed up yet, but I'll probably be back. See ya there!


----------

